# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - 06/10 "Street Photography"



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 4, 2010)

"Street Photography" Challenge Entries

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that   much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,     but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the     gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of     the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right     away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous     (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting.     Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until  after    the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before     voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order   so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of  the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select    Sorted By:  "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and  then   click on  the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your     favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us     know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top     five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be     contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is     announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they     will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future     challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do     to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

Here are the images...

01






02





03





04





05





06





07





08





09





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2010)

OK, the photos are now in the thread. Let's have some more votes from you.


----------



## pankomputerek (Jul 17, 2010)

Photo 5-Very Nice combination of colours as well as pretty simple.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, so it's time to announce the winners then for our June Challenge

In 1st place, we have m.stevenson






In 2nd place it's molested_cow





And in joint 3rd place we have mhphance





and treborserrot





Thank you to everyone for taking part in the challenge, congratulations to the winners and better luck next time for those who weren't quite so lucky this time. PM in the post in the next few minutes for our prize winner.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 28, 2010)

Thread closed to keep out further spammers


----------

